# Making new Cedar look like barnwood



## Three Pigs BBQ (Jun 8, 2009)

We are remodeling our restaurant and wanted a wall to look like old barn wood. The contractors installed new cedar but don't seem to know what combination of stains (and method of staining) to use to get the desired effect. I could really use some advice from some woodworkers with finishing experience. 
Thanks for your help.
Jon Brown :wallbash:
Head Pig
3 Little Pigs BBQ
KCMO


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

*All things new are old again!!*

Sherwin Williams make an oil based stain color "Weathered Teak". Take a scrap pc of cedar and instead of a belt sander, use a brick or something similar and rub it down before staining. Dry thoroughly and use as dull a finish as possible. Sand as practical with 150 grit (does not have to be a great sanding job, just to make smoothness to simulate aging) now apply and wipe down to desired effect with Sherwin Williams "Amoire Hickory" oil based stain for aged look( shadowing is a better term), the more left on the older it will look. This is where a good first coat of finish (probably polyurethane) really pays off in have a non-penatrating surface to "float" the shadowing stain on to before wiping. Allow to dry and one more coat of dull top coat. Long strokes with brick and shadowing stain will make for a more natural effect.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

We used actual barnwood for the wall boarding and then distressed and faux painted the beams using thin latex paint, lacquer and artist oil color glazes to match.


----------

